# Confused on next step in the application process



## thecoolest (30 Jan 2014)

Good Evening Everyone,

On January 22, 2014 I sent in my application for the full time army, NCM. I applied for infantry, artillery and intelligence operator. After I applied I received this email:

_Good day. This notice is to confirm the receipt of your on-line employment application to the Canadian Armed Forces (CAF) and to inform you that your file has been opened at the Canadian Forces Recruiting Group. Based on your eligibility, CAF recruiting priorities and occupation availability a decision will be made whether or not to process your application. Should it be determined that your application will be processed, you will be notified by us and your file will then be transferred to the recruiting centre closest to you. Thank you for your interest in the CAF_

On this forum I see posts from people who send in there papers(birth certificate, transcripts etc) the very next day they apply online. However based on this email I don't see any request for me to send in those papers. 

My local recruiting center is Toronto. I called them up and they say that haven't received my application or have my name on there system.

Should I just keep waiting for another email or should I be doing something to further my application ???

Thank You


----------



## BeyondTheNow (30 Jan 2014)

That is the generic email sent to all applicants to let them know that their application has indeed entered the system. 

I'll let someone in Recruiting confirm, but I believe the availability of your trade choice(s) may determine how fast your application steps initially proceed as well. 

Generally speaking, applicants have a period of waiting until their application makes its way to their local RC. This period varies greatly.  You should receive notification at some point to submit supporting documentation though. If not, I'd try and inquire further.


----------



## DAA (30 Jan 2014)

The first email you receive is auto-generated and merely acknowledges that the "server" received your application.  Within 24-72 hours (max) you should receive a follow-up email with further directions.

As your local CFRC isn't able to confirm your application, it could be a few things but in t..he majority of cases, the wrong name in the wrong box.

Just do another application online and see what happens.


----------



## thecoolest (30 Jan 2014)

I thought you could apply once? Not being a dick here or anything  but I have you quoted in this thread saying that.

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/113686.0


----------



## DAA (31 Jan 2014)

thecoolest said:
			
		

> I thought you could apply once? Not being a dick here or anything  but I have you quoted in this thread saying that.
> 
> http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/113686.0



No offence taken.  My suggestion is NOT the greatest of solutions but given your circumstances, it is probably the best option at this point.


----------



## SkyeTail (1 Feb 2014)

I sent an online application on Thursday and got the same e-mail. I have the same concern as you, I see so many posts about people sending in their documents and transcripts but there was nowhere in that application that asked me to attach them and i never got any other email  with further instructions. Im worried that something's missing on my end, i haven't had to wait as long as you did and they told me my application is still on file but I still have yet to receive an email with "further instructions". I just don't know how this is going to work out now as I heard the deadline for ROTP was yesterday...

Im going to call in on monday and ask what I should do next because i know their hours are only 9-4 on weekdays. i probably wouldn't get a hold of anyone on the weekend right?


----------



## Goose15 (1 Feb 2014)

SkyeTail said:
			
		

> I sent an online application on Thursday and got the same e-mail. I have the same concern as you, I see so many posts about people sending in their documents and transcripts but there was nowhere in that application that asked me to attach them and i never got any other email  with further instructions. Im worried that something's missing on my end, i haven't had to wait as long as you did and they told me my application is still on file but I still have yet to receive an email with "further instructions". I just don't know how this is going to work out now as I heard the deadline for ROTP was yesterday...
> 
> Im going to call in on monday and ask what I should do next because i know their hours are only 9-4 on weekdays. i probably wouldn't get a hold of anyone on the weekend right?



Generally that timeline is in business days as far as I am aware (feel free to correct me DAA). No need to get bent out of shape or worried yet. And no you won't be able to get ahold of anyone on the weekend.

In regards to the ROTP deadline: your application will still be processed, it just may not be finished in time for the first round of selections.


----------



## c91williamson (2 Feb 2014)

There are so many different circumstances its hard to say for sure when you will receive a follow up from your local RC.

When I first applied over a year ago, it took one month for my file to reach the Vancouver RC and receive the follow up from them requesting all the supporting documents. Then after I had that in check, it took about 6 months before I heard from them again, and it was just to confirm a couple of documents and papers. Another 5 months after that they contacted me to book a date for my CFAT, Interview, Medical etc. One month had passed, and I then completed all of the tests and was told to sit tight. 3 months later (this month) I got a phone call with a job offer as a Vehicle tech. I swear in on the 19th of this month and leave my town on the 22nd.

As you can see the waiting and processing times add up. And take into account that the RC's are processing A LOT of files at once so be patient and polite when contacting them. Also, everyones situation is different so don't expect the same time frame as me, It could be faster, could take longer, all depends on the individual.


Good luck!


----------



## Goose15 (2 Feb 2014)

c91williamson said:
			
		

> There are so many different circumstances its hard to say for sure when you will receive a follow up from your local RC.
> 
> When I first applied over a year ago, it took one month for my file to reach the Vancouver RC and receive the follow up from them requesting all the supporting documents. Then after I had that in check, it took about 6 months before I heard from them again, and it was just to confirm a couple of documents and papers. Another 5 months after that they contacted me to book a date for my CFAT, Interview, Medical etc. One month had passed, and I then completed all of the tests and was told to sit tight. 3 months later (this month) I got a phone call with a job offer as a Vehicle tech. I swear in on the 19th of this month and leave my town on the 22nd.
> 
> ...



ROTP is much more streamlined process though. The first applications are generally not accepted until around the 1st of September and the "deadline" is around the 16th of January.

You are correct for sure that every application is different but if it takes more than 5/6 days to hear back he definitely should "worry" as the ROTP process shouldn't take that long.


----------



## c91williamson (2 Feb 2014)

Ah, thank you goose! 


Perhaps I should have read the OP better as I did not realize he was ROTP.

Thank you for the correction.


----------



## Goose15 (2 Feb 2014)

Not a problem :cheers:


----------



## DAA (3 Feb 2014)

SkyeTail said:
			
		

> I sent an online application on Thursday and got the same e-mail. I have the same concern as you, I see so many posts about people sending in their documents and transcripts but there was nowhere in that application that asked me to attach them and i never got any other email  with further instructions. Im worried that something's missing on my end, i haven't had to wait as long as you did and they told me my application is still on file but I still have yet to receive an email with "further instructions". I just don't know how this is going to work out now as I heard the deadline for ROTP was yesterday...
> Im going to call in on monday and ask what I should do next because i know their hours are only 9-4 on weekdays. i probably wouldn't get a hold of anyone on the weekend right?



Generally, after applying online to the CF, the follow-up email with specific instructions for ROTP applicants is sent out within 24-72 hours of applying online.

You need to stay on top your application!


----------

